# Ford 6600 --- Heater / Glow Plugs?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Someone up north is looking to purchase this tractor and is concerned about glow plugs or heater for it. I was told by neighbor that it doesn't take glow plugs but have something like an intake heater. Can someone shine some light on this? Was the heater standard or is this something the buyer will have to add to the tractor? What about starting tractors in the cold north such as in Wisconsin? Special procedures --- going to be impossible to start this tractor without glow plugs or heater?

Explain...

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Someone up north is looking to purchase this tractor and is concerned about glow plugs or heater for it. I was told by neighbor that it doesn't take glow plugs but have something like an intake heater. Can someone shine some light on this? Was the heater standard or is this something the buyer will have to add to the tractor? What about starting tractors in the cold north such as in Wisconsin? Special procedures --- going to be impossible to start this tractor without glow plugs or heater?
> 
> Explain...
> ...


Up here in the frozen outerlands of the northern hemisphere diesels need a little warmth to get them going on a cold morning. With overnite temps on average dipping into the single digits and less they need a little help to get that cold fuel to explode. I have glow plugs on my 1715 and a block heater. The block heater is broken so I have to rely solely on the glow plugs. Without them, it is staying parked with a dead battery.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

You'll need something, it might not turn over and fire up. People in the mountains in Denver have to plug in their cars at night LOL


----------

